# Bennett Creek HC - Membership Full for 2008-09



## Bruz (May 5, 2008)

****Update 7/29/08******We are full for this year.

The club has decided to go to 13 members at $800 in order to get more folks in the woods. The club is located about 1 hour from Atlanta off of I-20 just inside the Alabama state line.

I can be reached at 770-277-8106 until 8PM for details.

Bennett Creek Hunt Club in Cleburne County Alabama is looking for additional members to hunt 1105 acres. The yearly club dues are $800 per member.The total membership for the club will be 13. 

We are a Family Oriented Club and will keep it that way. We have no problem with drinking a few beers with Dinner but it just has to be controlled.The goal of the club is to hunt, be safe,respect each other,help each other out and have fun while doing it.

 This was our 2nd year and so far we have taken 1 mature buck and 20+ Does from the property. There have been many younger bucks seen in the 80-110" range that we have let walk. A realistic approach to this property is that you will see many deer but as with most property the bigger bucks are few and far between which is why we have established the rules that are in place. There were several young borderline bucks that were "allowed" to walk and we have several "Shooters" on camera so we should have a good chance at a nice one this year. We are in this lease for the long term(3 year lease..self renewing for another 3 years) and want someone who can help develop the potential of the property. The property has several Hardwood Bottoms full of White Oaks, about 700 acres in thinned planted pines, 10 club food plots that were planted in Duranna and Patriot Clovers this past Fall and on site camping.

*Turkey *- By all accounts we are loaded with Turkey but not Turkey Hunters. The first year of the club 2 members took 3 Toms. Last season the property was only Turkey hunted 2 times and this Deer Season I saw and got got many many Turkey on video. I will update this post as we begin the 2008 Turkey Season as I expect it to produce several birds.

***Update*** - Rick took 3 Gobblers the last 2 weeks of the season!!! Pics attached.


You can contact me at bruz@aol.com if interested.

Thanks

Bennett Creek Hunt Club
RULES FOR THE 2008/2009 SEASON

1) All hunting activity must comply with the Alabama State 2005-2006 hunting regulations.

2) All members must read and understand the rules set forth by the landowner.

3) Firearms – Loaded Firearms will not be tolerated in camp. Absolutely NO discharge of Firearms on
club property except for the purpose of harvesting game during season unless approved by the president.

4) Hunting Areas (Deer) The Members must pin in to the area in which they intend to hunt as identified on the property map. The member MUST remove the pin at the end of each hunt. The pin system is first come first serve and allows the hunter a 100 yard radius.

5) Scouting - All major scouting must be done before bow season. Scouting during bow and gun season
must be done between the hours of 12:00 noon and 2 PM, this includes placing and removing deer
stands. The property is to be left undisturbed from September 15 through the beginning of the season

6) Trophy Rule – The goal of the club is to harvest Bucks with a minimum of 110 inches of antler. If you
take a smaller deer than this then you must pay a “Food Plot Donation” of $100.00. If you show proof
that you had the deer mounted the donation will be returned. The harvest quota for each member’s
family is 5 Deer of which only 2 can be Bucks. Button Bucks will not count as a buck for the year’s quota but you will be required to pay a food plot donation of $50.00.

7) Work Days- The club will hold 2 work weekends per year in March and August. These days are for
improving the club property not hanging stands or working on personal property. Every member must
contribute to improving the property on these work days. (Hanging posted signs, cutting grass, working
on club roads, planting food plots etc. ALL members are expected to contribute on these work days.

8) Food Plots and Supplemental Feeding – Member’s are expected to SHARE all costs and labor
associated with food plots and supplemental feeding. The club president will designate appropriate sites
for the establishment of food plots and supplemental feed stations. Any member who disturbs any area
other than those identified will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues unless approved by the president. Supplemental feed will consist of the various commercial protein feeds available and will only be placed in above ground trough feed stations or broadcast feed stations. These feed stations will be devoid of all feed by October
1st of each year

9) All deer harvested must be photographed, weighed and registered in the club harvest record. NO Exceptions. If a member is found to have violated this rule they will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues.

10) Members are expected to close and lock gates upon leaving the club property.

11) GUESTS- Each member will be allowed 1 guest weekend per paid membership. This guest weekend must not fall on Opening Weekend for any season.

12) Any members wives and children under 18 or a Full Time Student that are hunters may hunt with the member, but they must remain with the member at all times. They must hunt in the member’s pinned areas only. Any deer taken by family members count against the member’s total for the year except in the case of a child’s first ever deer which can be ANY deer.

13) Personal Property- This club is not responsible for items that are left at camp.

14) Trees – The club is located on a Pine Plantation therefore the investment of the property owner is the mostimportant consideration. There will be no cutting down of trees of any kind without the President’s approval. Theuse of nails, screws or any other stand connection that would harm the trees is forbidden. This included screw in
steps, nails etc….

16) The president reserves the right to amend these rules at any time that he determines that it is in the best interest of Bennett Creek Hunt Club.

Aerial Photo of BCHC. The Green dots are existing plots and the Yellow dots are openings.

Rick's Gobbler's 2008









Brad's Buck 2007




Wesley's Doe 2007




Buck found on the property this year.




Property Map






Creek Plot






Lloyd putting in some plots.





Typical Property






 

Gitr Done Jr's First Ever Deer 2006-07. 






Beddd Doe 15 yards from my stand





Fawn in the Bowl Plot





My kids in the Polaris





Wesley and a Doe 2006-07


----------



## Bruz (May 5, 2008)

Update........We need 1 more member.


----------



## limbhanger (May 5, 2008)

PM sent, interested..


----------



## Bruz (May 5, 2008)

All PM's and Emails returned.

Robert


----------



## Gadget (May 6, 2008)

Bump for a good place.


I run a club in Crawford county Ga and joined this club just to get in some extra Turkey Hunting.

This place obviously has some turkey, but while I was hunting there this turkey season I saw a bunch of Deer, was bumping em on every hunt, so much that it became a problem while turkey hunting. With the pine thinning and the new growth coming up it should improve further.

Good Deer and Turkey hunting.

Rick


----------



## Bruz (May 9, 2008)

Rick,

Thanks for the comments and the bump.

I think we're going to have a very good year.

Robert


----------



## Gadget (May 12, 2008)

No Problem


----------



## Bruz (May 16, 2008)

A new member was just transferred by the USMC and now we have 1 more opening. Let me know if you are interested as I will be showing the property next weekend.

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Jun 5, 2008)

1 Membership still available.

Robert


----------



## Dogmusher (Jun 5, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Bruz (Jun 5, 2008)

Dogmusher said:


> PM sent



Dogmusher,

PM Returned.

Robert


----------



## Gadget (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a good club with lots of Deer and Turkey.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Rick.

To the top one more time.

Robert


----------



## limbhanger (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bchc*

I joined this club after viewing the property two weeks ago. Good looking property and appears to have plenty of game. Come on October!!


----------



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2008)

limbhanger said:


> I joined this club after viewing the property two weeks ago. Good looking property and appears to have plenty of game. Come on October!!



Steve,

Thanks for the bump. I think this will be a very good year. This is our 3rd year and we've had 2 bucks shot and 2 years that were not hunted prior to us taking the lease.......There should be a few 4.5-6.5 year old deer roaming around this year. The protein levels in the plots we established should help them reach their potential this season.........Come on November! (I will be hunting Washington County for Bow Season and the beginning of rifle in Georgia)

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Jul 28, 2008)

1 Turkey Only Membership Available for $300.

Robert


----------



## Gadget (Jul 28, 2008)

Bruz said:


> 1 Turkey Only Membership Available for $300.
> 
> Robert






Got someone interested, pm sent.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 29, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Got someone interested, pm sent.



Rick,

I sent him a PM. Thanks for the referral.

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome Sheldon.

We are now full for the 2008-09 Season.

Robert


----------



## Gadget (Jul 29, 2008)

Bruz said:


> Welcome Sheldon.
> 
> We are now full for the 2008-09 Season.
> 
> Robert




Good Deal


----------

